# Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

Well my ECU is dead... this quote I found at http://www.carelect.demon.co.uk/vwp1.html explanies it all...
quote:[HR][/HR]Volkswagen Golf, Jetta, Passat with DIGIFANT II ECUs 1988/90
- Common ECU failure symptoms
Symptom 1
VEHICLE FAILS TO START following work on clutch, gearbox or starter motor - fault causes continuous injector operation with extensive petrol flooding of cylinders - or, rarely, no injector pulses.
CAUTION: THIS PROBLEM IS CAUSED BY FAILURE TO PROPERLY REPLACE CLUTCH HOUSING EARTH STRAP and/or ENGINE EARTH STRAPS. WHEN STARTER MOTOR IS OPERATED, MOTOR CURRENT RETURNS THROUGH ECU CAUSING IMMEDIATE AND EXTENSIVE ELECTRICAL DAMAGE TO ECU.
[HR][/HR]​I dont know about "EXTENSIVE" since all the other I/O for the ECU is showing up OK on my DigiTool http://www.loam.org/vw/Vanagon/DigiTool/ and all I am experiencing is flooding.
The components in side the Digifant ECU are rather basic, I was wondering if any one has repaired this problem
Please Let me know
Marsh


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (zoinks208)*

Well I had my ECU replaced (with an used one) and I can honestly say that I now have gremlins.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . It all started when I blew my starter motor back in November. It actually arced through the wires. I thought everything was fine up until a month ago when I changed the starter motor. The starter started to go again (turn key and only click). After a few attempts the instrument panel would die. Did a battery test and it was fine. Recleaned the terminals and reinsulated the terminals connecting to the starter motor. It was fine for a day then all of a sudden it would take at least 4 or 5 cracks to get the engine to start. Once started, the car hesitated under load.






















Ended up taking to dealership and after they did a series of tests, it turned out that the ecu was shot and retarding the timing to crap. Changed it and it was fine for about a week and a half now, I am having the same problem again. Yesterday, I was driving down the street and the rpm gauge started to dance around like a crazy person.







The car stalled, took about 5 minutes to start again, drove maybe 15km and the car died again. Now it wont start.








These are the tests I've done so far:
Check engine timing with VAG tool - adjusted timing belt tension
Check idle motor operation & electrical harness -ok
Check crank/distributor and cam timing marks - ok
Check engine coolant sensor - proper resistance
Cleaned ecu grounds
Check wiring from MAS to ecu - ok
Changed spark plugs to bosch 4+
Check fuel pump - ok
What to do? I am clueless.








Oh yeah its a '92 1.8L Digifunk Jetta
Any electrical guru's out there? Anyone ever had this problem before??


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (juggernautt)*

Is that Digi tool works well with all Digifant II? Thats what I have been looking for.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (juggernautt)*

Is that Digi tool works well with all Digifant II? Thats what I have been looking for. 
Ps. go to junk yard and get a used box for $20 thats what I did few months ago.


----------



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (kickster)*

Nope... you have to build it your self


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (zoinks208)*

I know I have to build it but would it work with my 88 jetta?


----------



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (kickster)*

dont see why not...
all its doing is monitoring the I/O of the ECU.
The cool thing to do would be to have the I/O monitored by a laptop.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (zoinks208)*

where did you find the parts? Do you also have the Digital display? how much does it cost for parts?


----------



## zoinks208 (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Sugggestions on Digifant ECU Repair (kickster)*

Well since im an EEng student, and a pack rat, parts were easy to find. In mine I also built in to mine an A/F meter so all i had to buy was the muli turn pots for the voltmeter display, the gauge chip for the A/F guage and the voltmeter display, set me back about 20bucks.


----------

